

Ask HN: Looking for in-browser programming tutorials like 'Try Ruby!' - jayro

I'm trying to create a list of really good interactive, in-browser programming tutorials like 'Try Ruby!', but in other languages like Python, LISP, Scheme, Javascript, Erlang, etc. I don' know if they even exist, but if they're out there I'd like to locate them and create a nice web page  for easy reference. So, if you know of any that are any good then please post them in a comment. Thanks!
======
fallintothis
Reddit had a good list awhile back:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8ji9m/>

Includes ones for Scheme, Python, Factor, Cat, OCaml, Forth, and Brainfuck.
And, of course, all of the many languages covered by Codepad.

------
mshafrir
Not exactly what you're looking for, but check out <http://codepad.org/> if
you want an extremely quick and convenient way to dabble in various
programming languages.

------
vinc456
Crunchy for Python: <http://code.google.com/p/crunchy/>

------
coconutrandom
<http://christophdietze.com/weblisp>

Lisp interpreter in the browser, even has a graphics library.
<http://christophdietze.com/node/23>

------
csomar
This is the thing that made me remember 'Ruby', the tutorial was very silk. I
don't think other tutorials of that sort exists or they should add them to
main languages websites.

